# Speichennippel in Felge gefallen- gibt es eine Chance den wieder raus zu kriegen?



## Malle1981 (19. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich habe bei meinem 2014er Strive AL 8.0 am Hinterrad eine Speiche verloren. Die Speiche selbst ist weg. Bei den Sun Ringle Laufrädern sind die ja nur eingehängt. Da kann das passieren. Das selbst ist aber nicht das Problem, sondern dass der Speichennippel in die Felge gefallen ist und da jetzt munter rum klimpert.... Hat jemand eine Idee/Tipp/Trick, wie ich den Nippel wieder raus bekomme? Besteht da überhaupt eine Chance? Und wenn nein, ist so ein Speichennippel in der Felge schlimm? Abgesehen vom Geräusch.

Besten Dank schon mal


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. April 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (19. April 2015)

da wo der nippel rein ist, muss er wieder raus.....
eventuell hilft ein magnet....


----------



## hanz-hanz (19. April 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> eventuell hilft ein magnet....



Bei Messing und Alu wirst Du wenig Erfolg haben.

Das Ventilloch ist in der Regel größer...


----------



## aufgehts (19. April 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Bei Messing und Alu wirst Du wenig Erfolg haben.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. April 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Malle1981 (19. April 2015)

Danke erstmal für die vielen, schnellen Antworten!

Die Idee, den Nippel durchs Loch wieder raus zu schütteln hatte ich auch schon. Aber nachdem ich mir, sagen wir mal den Wolf geschüttelt habe und keinen Erfolg hatte, dachte ich, ich frag mal im Forum nach. Vielleicht hat da jemand ne andere Idee.
Aber wie es scheint hilft nur schütteln


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. April 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Malle1981 (20. April 2015)

So viele können es gar nicht werden. Das LR hat ja nur 24 Speichen, bzw. aktuell sogar nur 23


----------



## Twenty9er (20. April 2015)

Wenn du weißt wo der Nippel ist, dann dort aufbohren. Spart auch Gewicht an der Felge durch weniger Material


----------



## Twenty9er (20. April 2015)

Wie schon zu Beginn erwähnt: Reifen runter, Felgenband runter und Nippel rausholen. Irgendwie musste er ja auch mal in die Felge rein kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. April 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Malle1981 (20. April 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Wie schon zu Beginn erwähnt: Reifen runter, Felgenband runter und Nippel rausholen. Irgendwie musste er ja auch mal in die Felge rein kommen.



Das stimmt. Aber das Loch für den Nippel ist halt recht passgenau. Und wenn sich der Speichennippel in der Hohlkammer der Felge einmal dreht, dann geht der schon nicht mehr so leicht wieder raus...
Ist ähnlich wie beim Sparschwein. Da passt das Geldstück ja auch durch den Schlitz rein. Aber wenn man das Sparschwein umdreht und schüttelt kommt es trotzdem nicht sofort wieder raus gefallen


----------



## Mario8 (20. April 2015)

Malle1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Ich habe bei meinem 2014er Strive AL 8.0 am Hinterrad eine Speiche verloren. Die Speiche selbst ist weg. Bei den Sun Ringle Laufrädern sind die ja nur eingehängt. Da kann das passieren. Das selbst ist aber nicht das Problem, sondern dass der Speichennippel in die Felge gefallen ist und da jetzt munter rum klimpert.... Hat jemand eine Idee/Tipp/Trick, wie ich den Nippel wieder raus bekomme? Besteht da überhaupt eine Chance? Und wenn nein, ist so ein Speichennippel in der Felge schlimm? Abgesehen vom Geräusch.
> 
> Besten Dank schon mal



.... ist bei meinem HR auch der Fall (Halo 4XR). Von Anfang (Jan 2012) an habe ich mich über ein leichtes Klick-Klack-Geräusch bei sehr langsamer Fahrt gewundert, bis ich drauf gekommen bin, dass dem Laufradbauer wohl ein Nippel in die Felge gefallen ist und sie nicht mehr rausbekommen hat. Hab's einfach ignoriert, weil ich dafür das Laufrad nicht zerlegen will, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Schäden gibt.


----------



## Malle1981 (20. April 2015)

Hab mich nochmal motiviert und geduldig gerüttelt und geschüttelt! Und siehe da, nach einer Zeit ist der Nippel tatsächlich durch das Ventilloch raus gefallen!

Da war ich wohl beim ersten Versuch zu ungeduldig. Und ich gebe zu, es ging auf jeden Fall einfacher als beim Geldstück im Sparschwein.... 

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Ideen und Vorschläge!


----------



## hanz-hanz (20. April 2015)

Ventilloch


----------



## Hendrik_bikelif (6. Oktober 2020)

Malle1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Ich habe bei meinem 2014er Strive AL 8.0 am Hinterrad eine Speiche verloren. Die Speiche selbst ist weg. Bei den Sun Ringle Laufrädern sind die ja nur eingehängt. Da kann das passieren. Das selbst ist aber nicht das Problem, sondern dass der Speichennippel in die Felge gefallen ist und da jetzt munter rum klimpert.... Hat jemand eine Idee/Tipp/Trick, wie ich den Nippel wieder raus bekomme? Besteht da überhaupt eine Chance? Und wenn nein, ist so ein Speichennippel in der Felge schlimm? Abgesehen vom Geräusch.
> 
> Besten Dank schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

